# My new buck nursing



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I just got this buck about 2 weeks ago. He is about 5 months maybe a little more. The spotted doe in the picture had a kid this spring and I sold him and Iv been trying to glory her up. She won't stop producing milk, this is why! I just found the buck drinking milk! Totally unrelated and he's like bigger than her! Now I have to separate her.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a stinker. The picture didn't show up though.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

No pic it didn't happen.;-)

That was accommodating of the doe! Or did he just nose his way in there? Oinky Boy.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

He was making the barking noise like he was trying to breed her but he was just nursing. When I first saw it she was letting him then she kept trying to get away and he REALLY wanted the milk!














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Silly boy, guess he was thirsty haha


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

LOL! I think he's a tad to big to fit underneath her, haha! Pretty boy (and girl!) though!!


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I separated them, now she wants to be with him lol

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! That's too funny!! :lol:


----------



## Spear-B-Ranch (Apr 25, 2014)

Awe he found a new mama. She kidded this spring? how old was the kid when you sold him?


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

Got to give him credit for trying! Great pic with them nuzzling over the fence.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Breed her, don't nurse from her! Though seeing her letting an unrelated critter nurse from her makes me want her all the more!

The "have sex damn it!" from this webcomic sums up my thoughts on the matter 

Edit: here is a link to a bigger version.


----------

